

Interview with Brian Kernighan (2012) - ternaryoperator
http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1960359

======
bbetty
What a great professor, and even kinder person. Fond memories of chatting over
a beer with Prof. K at Triumph on Nassau.

Canadian to boot!

